# Spousal visa/extended stay permit



## Scatterling in France (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm South African (currently living in France). I may need to spend an extended period of time in South Africa (6 - 18 months) to sort out some personal matters. My husband is French, so normally he can only legally stay in SA for 90 days. If he were to accompany me, what type of visa would he need to be able to stay longer than 90 days and where can he apply for this visa ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Your husband can apply for Relative Visa (spouse) for being a spouse of SA citizen/permanent resident.

Usually, the visa is valid for 24 months (2 years) and can be extended either inside or outside of SA.

You can apply for it in France. Check the SA embassy's website for details.


----------



## Scatterling in France (Feb 20, 2021)

Great ! Thanks so much for your response


----------

